# Homages



## Bxnwebster (Jan 5, 2021)

What are your favorite works that pay homage to a particular composer, genre, style, era, or piece?

My favorites include:
- *Liszt:* Harmonies poétiques et religieuses, No. 8: Miserere d'après Palestrina
- *Ravel:* La Valse
- *Reger:* Konzert im alten Stil, Op. 123
- *Respighi:* Antiche arie e danze
- *Stravinsky:* Pulcinella
- *Villa-Lobos:* Bachianas Brasileiras (especially No. 3-5)


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Louis Andriessen - The nine symphonies of Beethoven for orchestra and ice cream bell


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> Louis Andriessen - The nine symphonies of Beethoven for orchestra and ice cream bell


Gee! I can now throw out all my Beethoven records (Think of the shelf space I'll save!!!) and just play this.

Thanks for posting this, Mandryka.

Now, to see if I have a couple of boxes big enough to hold all those discs till the trash man comes.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Mandryka said:


> Louis Andriessen - The nine symphonies of Beethoven for orchestra and ice cream bell


That's just lazy-brained vandalism.


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Pfitzner's Palestrina and Villa-Lobos' Bachianas Brasileiras (esp. 2-4/7-8).


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Bernhard Lang's Hommage to Haydn's Seven Words on the Cross


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Mandryka said:


> Bernhard Lang's Hommage to Haydn's Seven Words on the Cross


*Video unavailable*
The beginning of Mahler's 2nd also slightly reminds me of the earthquake finale from Haydn's Seven Last words of Christ, btw


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

hammeredklavier said:


> *Video unavailable*
> The beginning of Mahler's 2nd also slightly reminds me of the earthquake finale from Haydn's Seven Last words of Christ, btw


Can't help you I'm afraid, it's not on soundcloud.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Marin Marais - Tombeau pour Monsieur de Sainte Colombe.





Marin Marais - Tombeau pour Monsieur Lully


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

These UK examples spring to mind...

Ronald Stevenson - _Passacaglia on DSCH_ for piano
William Walton - _Variations on a Theme by Hindemith_ for orchestra
Benjamin Britten - _Variations on a Theme of Frank Bridge_ for strings
Benjamin Britten - where he quotes the DSCH theme during the _For I am under the same accusation with my Saviour_ section of the cantata _Rejoice in the Lamb_ 
Robert Simpson - String Quartet no.9: _32 Variations and Fugue on a Theme of Haydn_


----------

